# Trim damage



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

What do members think of this damage, its on a garage door of a motorhome, possible private sale.


The motorhome is an old 2000 FFB Tabbert which is no longer in business(I think taken over by Knaus).


Is it repairable?


How much would you say it would cost?


How much to bargain off the price if we get there and it immaculate apart from his. the owner says its just the trim that's damaged and not the bodywork surrounding.


Would you walk away and not bother viewing?


Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Did he say how the damage was done.plus what sort of money are we talking here.

cabby


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I understood it was the other way round. Knaus went bust, and were bought out by Tabbert.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

At 15 years old and that's all the damage, he's done well. Just a bit of cosmetic damage.:smile2:


tony


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

cabby said:


> Did he say how the damage was done.plus what sort of money are we talking here.
> 
> cabby


The garage blew up against a wall he said in high winds.

We are talking around £17500 current exchange rate.

Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Morphology said:


> I understood it was the other way round. Knaus went bust, and were bought out by Tabbert.


I thought FFB Tabbert were taken over by Knaus in the early 2000's.

Knaus are still going.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Damage cause sounds about right.If the price is right for you then yes I would say go ahead after the usual checks, including damp of course. But do not think you will get a replacement trim, but I see no reason why it cannot be rebuilt up.

cabby


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

*The company "Knaus Tabbert"*

The brand names of Knaus and Tabbert have been permanently linked since 1996: What started then as a co-operation between KNAUS AG and TIAG (Tabbert Industrie AG), has, since 2002, been called "Knaus Tabbert" and is a unified corporate family. Today, we operate with approximately 1200 employees at four sites and develop leisure vehicles for the markets throughout Europe. In addition to Germany, approximately 20 countries are supplied with caravans, mobile homes and leisure buses made by Knaus Tabbert.

From their website!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Paul,
If that turns out to be the only flaw, I personally would not regard it as a deal breaker. Worse could easily happen the first time you park it in a supermarket car park. I'm not sure it would bother me enough to fix it on a van of that age - unlikely to make a huge difference to the value of a motor home of that age. If it were a nearer new van, with many examples to choose from, then it would make much more of a difference. 

Just my opinion, of course. 

Regards,
John


----------

